# VB.net ActiveX Steuerelemente



## Nebucadnezzar (12. August 2003)

Ich arbeite seit anfang des Monats in der firma meines Vaters und soll für Crystal Reports 9.0 einen Viewer implementieren. 

Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen, das über VB zu machen. Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem:
um das .exe File auf nem rechner zum Laufen zu bringen, auf dem kein Crystal Reports installiert ist, brauch ich gewissen ActivX Steuerelemente.
Geht das nur über den SetupWizard in VB oder gibt es da auch ne andere Möglichkeit?

Wenn das nur über diesen SetupWizard geht, hab ich ein problem, weil ich da nämlich keinen funktionstüchtigen Setup hinkrieg...  
Da erhalt ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

c:\windows\setup.lst
Invalid line in setup information file!

Section: Setup1 Files
@1.REG,$(AppPath),1.REG,,8.12.03 10:20:05 AM,161,0.0.0.0


Ich weiß, das bringt vermutlich net viel, aber naja... vielleicht hat ja doch wer ne Idee... =)
Cya
Azra


----------



## basicats (13. August 2004)

*setup.lst*

Hallo, ist ein altes Problem .. wenn Du nicht allzuviel Files in der Setup-Liste (setup.lst) hast, ist wohl der einfachste Weg, das Datum auszutauschen. Bei Dir wird das wohl inder setup.lst so aussehn:
File1=@VB6STKIT.DLL,$(WinSysPathSysFile),,,7.15.00 12:00:00 AM,101888,6.0.84.50
...
Dann ändere einfach das 7.15.00 (das ist das FileDate) in : 7/15/00
das Ganze sieht dann so aus:
File1=@VB6STKIT.DLL,$(WinSysPathSysFile),,,7/15/00 12:00:00 AM,101888,6.0.84.50

das war's ;-)
Immer eine Info wert ;-)


----------

